# Pimped Niche Zeros



## CremaNiall (May 26, 2019)

Anyone willing to share their photos of their niche zeros next to their espresso machines I wonder? Wondering whether to go black or white. Even better if they are pimped up nice zeros


----------



## IDREAMOFCOFFEEBEFOREIWAKE (Nov 19, 2018)

Here's my black niche with a pimped up gaggia I made.









Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Very common and unpimped combo, but I like it:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I know... It's only rock and roll... but I like it. 😊😉😂👍


----------



## CremaNiall (May 26, 2019)

IDREAMOFCOFFEEBEFOREIWAKE said:


> Here's my black niche with a pimped up gaggia I made.
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


 Hi, thanks for your photo, what is that Gaggia platform that your niche zero is on? Is it a drawer?


----------



## CremaNiall (May 26, 2019)

Doram said:


> Very common and unpimped combo, but I like it:
> 
> View attachment 49894


 I like it, is that an orange splash board behind the niche zero? Colours go well together. If when I get mine, it will look very similar to yours as my espresso machine is very similar.


----------



## CremaNiall (May 26, 2019)

I like it, is that an orange splash board behind the niche zero? Colours go well together. If when I get mine, it will look very similar to yours as my espresso machine is very similar. 
sorry if I'm repeating myself here, still trying to work out how are you simply reply to a post.


----------



## IDREAMOFCOFFEEBEFOREIWAKE (Nov 19, 2018)

Knockbox


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

CremaNiall said:


> I like it, is that an orange splash board behind the niche zero? Colours go well together. If when I get mine, it will look very similar to yours as my espresso machine is very similar.


 It's an orange wall (well, a small part of the wall around a support beam where the wall once was). It's the same colour as the orange kitchen cabinets (not our doing, we got the house like that). We just added the coffee kit. 🙂


----------



## BiggieBig (Nov 21, 2020)

the wood doesn't really go with my kitchen

since I have the black niche i'm thinking of staining the wood black would this invalidate my insurance ?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

BiggieBig said:


> ...would this invalidate my *insurance* ?


 i think your insurance company may have a hidden loophole/clause that prevents them from coughing up (they hate paying out).....but i think it's your *Warranty* that you may be worried about :classic_wink:


----------



## BiggieBig (Nov 21, 2020)

lol my bad I mean't warranty been dealing with insurance recently so it's alway at the forfeit go my mind 🙂 🙂


----------



## radicoman (Jun 1, 2015)

White on a white stand and knock box my father made me, before he died. Love it. 
White looks mint.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

IDREAMOFCOFFEEBEFOREIWAKE said:


> Here's my black niche with a pimped up gaggia I made.
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


 I know it's the classic but I have to know how the LED mod works - do you have a 12V transformer hidden away somewhere in the body? I think about this type of mod every single time I ruin a shot when the reservoir is empty. It's just so hard to see...

For Niche Zero mods, I'd be keen to see portafilter holders. The decent looks good but would be nice to see a height adjustable one as I'd want my funnel going right up to the chute. It's a MESS otherwise.


----------



## IDREAMOFCOFFEEBEFOREIWAKE (Nov 19, 2018)

Ask Peter Horvath on here, he has light mod kits, do want he's number?


----------



## BiggieBig (Nov 21, 2020)

The wood style didn't really go in our kitchen. After some deliberation decided to paint it.

Was a little nervous as I thought it may look like a botch job but looks ok IMHO.

was gonna go for black but wife said 1) it would look depressing and 2) it wouldn't be the same black so wouldn't look right.

went with Osmo graphite wood stain.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

IDREAMOFCOFFEEBEFOREIWAKE said:


> Here's my black niche with a pimped up gaggia I made.


 That's the best looking Gaggia I've ever seen. Great job!


----------



## Aidy (Jul 8, 2015)

IDREAMOFCOFFEEBEFOREIWAKE said:


> Here's my black niche with a pimped up gaggia I made.
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


 What's your grounds cup?


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Has anyone disconnected the led light. It's positioned so it growls at me when I am eating my dinner so pull the plug in the afternoon.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Badgerman said:


> Has anyone disconnected the led light. It's positioned so it growls at me when I am eating my dinner so pull the plug in the afternoon.


 Another option: put it on a smart socket so it's only on when the machine is on.


----------



## Holonomic (Mar 3, 2017)

Is there anyone making aftermarket replacement wood for these? Look for a walnut finish.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Holonomic - I used a brush on walnut varnish on mine and a spray gloss top coat which turned out pretty well if you would fancy giving that a go it just took a bit of time?

  

Recently got a skateboard kit off @joey24dirt, he does loads of cool laminated pieces but there are other wood types on his Instagram so you might be in luck.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Holonomic - I used a brush on walnut varnish on mine and a spray gloss top coat which turned out pretty well if you would fancy giving that a go it just took a bit of time?
> 
> 
> 
> Recently got a skateboard kit off @joey24dirt, he does loads of cool laminated pieces but there are other wood types on his Instagram so you might be in luck.


 That looks awesome - best one so far. Not sure it would look as good on a black niche though (which is my pref).


----------



## LMartin (Nov 28, 2020)

Oof the walnut varnish has come out well! Bit random but for some reason it made me think of the final scene of 2001: A Space Odyssey... (perhaps it's the nice mix of regency style materials + space age white)











Northern_Monkey said:


> @Holonomic - I used a brush on walnut varnish on mine and a spray gloss top coat which turned out pretty well if you would fancy giving that a go it just took a bit of time?


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

Taken from the Niche Zero Owners Facebook group.


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

whinmoor85 said:


> Taken from the Niche Zero Owners Facebook group.


 That's the best looking one I've seen.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Agreed - it's like if Niche and Darth Vader made a baby


----------



## whinmoor85 (Jul 4, 2013)

From the Facebook group.


----------



## 27852 (Nov 8, 2020)

whinmoor85 said:


> From the Facebook group.


 Smeg life.


----------



## AlbertoG (Jul 25, 2020)

My corner:


----------

